# More NH Fall Foliage and Waterfalls



## PeteLanglois

Taken with Nikon D50, 16-85mm VR and a Hoya CPL.

1. Just north of the Basin in Lincoln NH on 10/11/08






2. Different shot same waterfall





3. The Basin, Lincoln, NH





4. South of The Basin falls in Lincoln, NH





5. Sabbaday Falls (Lower Falls), Waterville, NH (20s Shot taken after sunset in the dark)





6.  Sabbaday Falls (Upper and Middle Falls) taken in Waterville, NH (20s shot taken in the dark after sunset)





Thanks for looking.

Pete


----------



## Roger

I really like these, dark and moody that suit the enviroment...the higher contrast of #3 has created a blown area in the water but I like the natural bowl of your composition. Love the exposure in #5......I'm not usually a fan of waterfall shots, but these work for me.


----------



## Antarctican

Beautiful series! My fave is #4, showing more of the fall leaves as well as the waterfall.


----------



## PeteLanglois

Roger said:


> I really like these, dark and moody that suit the enviroment...the higher contrast of #3 has created a blown area in the water but I like the natural bowl of your composition. Love the exposure in #5......I'm not usually a fan of waterfall shots, but these work for me.



Yeah the histogram was marginally blown out (Very Slightly) but if I toned it down it really darkened the rest of the image.  Thanks for the comments.



Antarctican said:


> Beautiful series! My fave is #4, showing more of the fall leaves as well as the waterfall.



I try to get shots of the leaves when I can if the light allows.  I have a 10-12 shot pano I have to work on as well.

Pete


----------



## PeteLanglois

Hoping for some good color this fall to get some new shots.


----------

